# 3 deaths in a week



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

I have lost 3 of my rbp in a week. High Ammonia killed 2, the third was eaten. I tried everything to lower the ammonia. Water changes, extra filters, lower feeding amount, ammo lock, bio additives etc. The p's had a grey slime covering their bodies and within 2 days dead. Two remaining p's were removed into separate tanks and doing ok. The tank is now empty, after a 50% water change the ammonia is still high and will not cycle. Any answers or sugestions would be greatfully recieved.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

how long was the tank set up before you introduced your reds? It can take a while to cycle the tank. you might try bio-spira, or a cycled filter from another tank to speed it up, or atleast some of the media. I have heard ammonia lock can make the ammonia less toxic and does not prolong the cycle. I have never used bio-spira or ammonia lock so I dont have any experience with these products, just repeating what I have read.


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

The tank had cyled fully before the p,s went in. The tank has now been empty for 3 weeks and is still high ammonia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

That's odd that the tank could retain its ammonia after three weeks. I would leave the filters running and the heat on so the bacteria will have the air, heat and food they need.

Perhaps if you could find an established aquarium, and get a handful of gravel or filter media from the established tank and place it in your tank, you could inoculate the water with bacteria that will eat the ammonia and nitrite. Treat the gravel/media like you would treat a fish while transporting it so the bacteria isn't inadvertantly killed.

I always tell people the first few months after setting up an aquarium while you're waiting for the tank to cycle is the most frustrating part of keeping fish. After the tank is cycled, it'll be relatively smooth sailing.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

You say the tank was cycled before you put the fish in. If the fish were not in the tank then how did you cycle it? You have to have a source of ammonia for there to be a cycle. Did you do a fishless?
Regardless, I would suggest striping it down and starting over at this point. You obviously have something funky going on.This time just slowly cycle the tank with a feeder or two or as the others said, get a good amount of gravel and bio media from an already established tank to avoid cycling pretty much completely.


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

What size tank, and what size are your rbp's?

Do you clean out uneaten food on a very regular basis? Best to remove after every feed. You could try ammo chips, or ammo carb in your filter for a while. This will help with the bialogical load. Also as mentiond, some form of filter starter. I use Stress Zyme, which adds bactiria to your tank and starts the cycle process quicker. You do need a source of ammonia to cycle the tank as the bacteria need to feed.

Have you also tried another test kit? Could be that you are getting faulty readings which does not help!


----------

